# run automatic maintenance notice repeating



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

since last 4 days i get this action center message. if i ask it to do it runs for as much an hour or so and stops saying automatic maintenance delayed.
does it mean i cannot use the computer while it runs maintenance ?
i thought it runs in the background while i use the browser or other programs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can delay or Schedule Automatic Maintenance to a time when you are not on the computer, like overnight. You can also disable it if you prefer: Run, Stop, Schedule, Disable Automatic Maintenance in Windows 8


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

tried running it 3 times and left the computer on.
i get this message only.
start maintenance button does bring back here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click the link for *Change Maintenance Settings*. under the Run Maintenance button.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

it doesn't look like working in widows 8 computers. checked microsoft page 
which says to free upgrade to windows 8.1
the automatic maintenance goes smoothly in windows 8.1


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run  all Windows Updates


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

it is set for automatic update and it works nicely.
everyday i check if it has done that.
it is up todate


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the* Store App* and Windows 8.1 will be offered as a free update, if you have an OEM or Retail version of Windows 8


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

instead upgrading windows 8 i have installed windows 8.1 in another partition of the same hdd. it works nicely and it has been treated as upgrade only by MS.
my OEM is windows 7 home in toshiba satellite C855D amd64


----------

